# icy roads + teen driver + speed = wreck



## MSS Mow (Mar 19, 2006)

Last night at about 6:54pm, I was leisurly (SP) surfing this and other boards, when all of a sudden I heard tires squealing very loudly, some loud banging, more tires squealing, a single, very loud bang, and then some more banging. 

Well, I jump up, run to the window, and see an SUV upside down IN my driveway. I immediately call 911  while getting shoes and a coat (it was 12 degrees outside). I hung up with dispatch and ran outside. Once outside, there are several (6-8) people in my driveway, phone and cable lines running every where. I was able to confirm no one was left in the vehicle, both teens got out and walked away unhurt! 

Well, I look back towards the wreck, and see where the downed lines were coming from. The SUV took out a pole next to my driveway, and the pole landed on my pickup AND my father's car. :realmad: :crying: 

So, heres the deal. After the snow storm we got, the roads were still slick in places. The 18 yr old was passing another truck, hit some ice, then proceeded to side swipe the other truck, doing a lot of damage, then while skidding up the road, spun around, hit the pole on the passenger side, and flipped upside down into my driveway. (About a 4 ft drop from road) Narrowly missing my garage, and the pole crashed onto my truck, destroying the bed of my truck and causing a good size dent in my father's car. 

Anyway, the good news, no one was seriously injured , only perhaps a fractured wrist of the driver. 

NOW, my driveway AND lawn are plastered in shattered glass and plastic pieces. To make matters worse, there is several inches of snow on the ground, making it nearly impossible to cleanup. 

I just got my cable lines hooked back up, so I'm back online. Now, the fun part, dealing with the Insurance companies.


----------



## BPK63 (Sep 6, 2006)

Teens and driving don't mix well good weather or bad. I had a 19 year old plow into me at a red light I was stopped at because a bug flew in her car and she forgot she was driving a car too busy trying to find that bug. Hit me at 40 mph and she never even hit the brake. Totalled both our cars. The little bit of snow we got Friday night into Saturday I saw a car full of high school kids do a 360 at the intersection down the street from my house and hit the curb hard. I know he did some damage to what is most likely his old mans car because the back tire was wobbling as he was driving away. I thought about following him home but I had some place to be. Just plain stupid.


----------



## DeereFarmer (Dec 12, 2005)

McGuire Mowing;365203 said:


> some loud banging, a single very loud bang, and then some more banging.


Sounds like a fun night lol. Seriously I am glad to hear that everyone was OK, but it sucks for your truck and your dad's car. That'll be a mess with the insurance company. Ice and speed don't work.


----------



## AndyTblc (Dec 16, 2006)

Yah kids these days think they are invincible, I'm 18 years old and when my friends get behind me, they are beeping and honking, and the next day they tell me that I drive so slow, and I tell them, "well there is ice and snow all over the place." And they say that nothing is going to happen. I told them go drive how fast they want when I'm not around, I don't want to get in an accident.


----------



## mcwlandscaping (Sep 8, 2005)

I will not ever get in a vehicle with another kid my age, or even slightly older (except one that i know is mature enough) because 99.9% of kids that get their licesenses drive like absolute idiots. I am lucky enough to have a dad that started me driving VERY early in my life and i learned early. Now, i respect the weather and the rules of the road because i know it is the right thing to do.

I have had someone hit me, and dealing with insurance SUCKS, teens insurance bill is high enough, those who actually work to pay for it are the ones who drive safely, the ones with their parents paying for everything are the ones that are going to learn the real hard way.


----------



## Sydenstricker Landscaping (Dec 17, 2006)

I started to drive back in 2000, before I could even get my temps. When I did get them, it was winter 01. I was always the driver in the winter because I had the truck and plowed snow already. Plus I know that I am not indestructible and how to handle driving on bad roads, which doesnt mean 800mph. When the roads are bad, I dont even go over 35 mph, even that is kinda fast at times. It is sad when a young person dies or gets hurt real bad permanently over stupidity. Exactly how old are you MCW?


----------



## DBL (Aug 27, 2005)

i run a tow truck part time and i always pull the bad ones...night before thanksgiving threes teens (16,17,17) doing about 85 down and back road hit a wet spot on the road hit and curb then a tree and tear the car into two peices (im serious two pieces) 1 dead 1 broken neck and the driver made off best broken bones and they had to remove his spleen i think and they all go to school with my sister and brother and the one who dieds family owns a local landscaping business so at 2 in the morning i have to go out and clean up about 1/2 mile of road and 2 bloody pieces of a car but what you guys are saying its all inexpierience and too much speed


----------



## Winter Land Man (Aug 9, 2005)

BPK63;365205 said:


> Teens and driving don't mix well good weather or bad. I had a 19 year old plow into me at a red light I was stopped at because a bug flew in her car and she forgot she was driving a car too busy trying to find that bug. Hit me at 40 mph and she never even hit the brake. Totalled both our cars. The little bit of snow we got Friday night into Saturday I saw a car full of high school kids do a 360 at the intersection down the street from my house and hit the curb hard. I know he did some damage to what is most likely his old mans car because the back tire was wobbling as he was driving away. I thought about following him home but I had some place to be. Just plain stupid.


I did snowplowing when I was a teenager and I never went off the road, never got stuck while traveling (I got stuck my first year of plowing, but it wasn't on the road), never hit another vehicle (yet I've parked at malls and vehicles seemed to have hit me, and then taken off which is the way it is today).

I was sitting at a Wal Mart with my Girlfriend, I was in the passenger seat, and these two fat middle aged couple come out of the store, and the fat ugly middle aged women was driving their truck and said "if I hit the door of that car, who gives a ****", so she does! HARD TOO! Then they started to back up fast, I honked the horn, and my Girlfriend was back at that time as she just got out of the store, anyway, those people took off. My Girlfriend said "two fat people with children... probably at McDonald's"... THEY WERE! We went by the McDonald's in town, and saw them! I saw their plates, it was them! And we pulled up right beside them, and my Girlfriend told them a piece of mind, but that women driving the truck was like "Haven't been to Wal Mart for a few weeks"... bull ****.

Anyway, with teens driving, I do think the majority of reckless drivers are teens, but I know there's teens out there that drive well and responsibly. Saying "teens and driving don't mix" isn't really the way to do it, because that's like putting down all teenaged drivers.


----------



## mcwlandscaping (Sep 8, 2005)

Sydenstricker Landscaping;365282 said:


> Exactly how old are you MCW?


I am 16.....


----------



## dodgeguy99 (Apr 18, 2006)

i started plowing snow for a company at 16 and i have never been in an accident. i think that 75% of teenage drivers are not good. but dont stereotype them all as bad drivers


----------



## Sydenstricker Landscaping (Dec 17, 2006)

mcwlandscaping;365791 said:


> I am 16.....


I am glad to see someone who is a teenager have the common sense not to ride around in a car with a bunch of fools who think they are indestructible. I always thought you were older they way you talk. You seem very mature for your age. Dont worry, I am not downing you for your age or nothing, I am only 20. That is cool you are very mature, although I bet the 16 year old comes out at times


----------



## mcwlandscaping (Sep 8, 2005)

Sydenstricker Landscaping;365892 said:


> I am glad to see someone who is a teenager have the common sense not to ride around in a car with a bunch of fools who think they are indestructible. I always thought you were older they way you talk. You seem very mature for your age. Dont worry, I am not downing you for your age or nothing, I am only 20. That is cool you are very mature, although I bet the 16 year old comes out at times


yes, when appropriate!!!

thank you very much for your kind words!
i LOVE your truck btw!!


----------



## Sydenstricker Landscaping (Dec 17, 2006)

mcwlandscaping;365896 said:


> yes, when appropriate!!!
> 
> thank you very much for your kind words!
> i LOVE your truck btw!!


My 20 year old self pops up at times too. I find myself occasionally doing donuts in an empty parking lot at 3 am. Thanks, I just got er in December. Has been a great truck so far. paid 10,500 with the plow.


----------



## mkwl (Jan 21, 2005)

mcwlandscaping;365278 said:


> I will not ever get in a vehicle with another kid my age, or even slightly older (except one that i know is mature enough) because 99.9% of kids that get their licesenses drive like absolute idiots. I am lucky enough to have a dad that started me driving VERY early in my life and i learned early. Now, i respect the weather and the rules of the road because i know it is the right thing to do.
> 
> I have had someone hit me, and dealing with insurance SUCKS, teens insurance bill is high enough, those who actually work to pay for it are the ones who drive safely, the ones with their parents paying for everything are the ones that are going to learn the real hard way.


I totally agree with you Mike! We have a kid at my HS who has wrecked three $55,000 Escilades, his parents just keep buying him more! The scary part is that 95% of the kids at my HS have cars that are new or nearly new, and nice cars (Mercedez, BMW, Lexus, Volvo, Cadillac, Mustangs, and two Ferraris and four Porches (sp?))! I will be paying for my own truck, and insurance. I live in the 34th wealthiest town in the United States, kids here are SPOILED, and don't know how to work worth a [email protected]&N! Just wait until these kids have to start paying for things themselves...


----------



## DeereFarmer (Dec 12, 2005)

dodgeguy99;365836 said:


> i think that 75% of teenage drivers are not good. but dont stereotype them all as bad drivers


I agree. I'm 18 and have not had one speeding ticket or accident. I drive like an old lady, mostly because I understand the consequences of what can happen. Granted, I do have those smart 18 year old ideas from time to time. Then I look at some of my friends... they all have had at least one or two accidents and a pile of tickets. One friend was on a back road when he was 16 and crashed his car into a stone wall, then a tree, then a telephone pole. The road was snow covered. So what does he do? He gets out of the car and runs into the woods and then home! He got in a huge amount of trouble. Another friend has had a few fender benders and like 8 tickets in two years. I just don't know what some kids are thinking. I have to say that the majority of the younger people on here seem to have decent heads on their shoulders. Many come to mind. There are a few that I wouldn't get in a car with, but I won't call them out. I think the PITAs and BSers get weeded out, like the kid that owns 150K worth of equipment at age 18, 06Boss or whatever his name is.


----------



## mcwlandscaping (Sep 8, 2005)

Sydenstricker Landscaping;365908 said:


> My 20 year old self pops up at times too. I find myself occasionally doing donuts in an empty parking lot at 3 am. Thanks, I just got er in December. Has been a great truck so far. paid 10,500 with the plow.


wow, great deal!! how many miles on her?
The donuts thing has a positive side though, it lets you know exactly how to handle your vehicle if you did ever loose control for a moment. You know how it will react to certain countermeasures!! yea, and they're fun!!


----------



## dodgeguy99 (Apr 18, 2006)

mkwl;365918 said:


> I totally agree with you Mike! We have a kid at my HS who has wrecked three $55,000 Escilades, his parents just keep buying him more! The scary part is that 95% of the kids at my HS have cars that are new or nearly new, and nice cars (Mercedez, BMW, Lexus, Volvo, Cadillac, Mustangs, and two Ferraris and four Porches (sp?))! I will be paying for my own truck, and insurance. I live in the 34th wealthiest town in the United States, kids here are SPOILED, and don't know how to work worth a [email protected]&N! Just wait until these kids have to start paying for things themselves...


the sad thing is that there parents will probly be giving them money all there lives


----------



## dodgeguy99 (Apr 18, 2006)

First Time Out;365919 said:


> I agree. I'm 18 and have not had one speeding ticket or accident. I drive like an old lady, mostly because I understand the consequences of what can happen. Granted, I do have those smart 18 year old ideas from time to time. Then I look at some of my friends... they all have had at least one or two accidents and a pile of tickets. One friend was on a back road when he was 16 and crashed his car into a stone wall, then a tree, then a telephone pole. The road was snow covered. So what does he do? He gets out of the car and runs into the woods and then home! He got in a huge amount of trouble. Another friend has had a few fender benders and like 8 tickets in two years. I just don't know what some kids are thinking. I have to say that the majority of the younger people on here seem to have decent heads on their shoulders. Many come to mind. There are a few that I wouldn't get in a car with, but I won't call them out. I think the PITAs and BSers get weeded out, like the kid that owns 150K worth of equipment at age 18, 06Boss or whatever his name is.


i am 20 and at times still act like i am 16 but especially when it is snowing i drive slow as hell. 06boss is full of Sh*t no 18 yr old has 150k worth of equiptment unless his daddy bought it for him. i am 20 and i have worked my a$$ off everyday since i got my first job at 14 and am just now starting to get some decent equiptment


----------



## mkwl (Jan 21, 2005)

dodgeguy99;365922 said:


> the sad thing is that there parents will probly be giving them money all there lives


Yeah, go figure...


----------



## Sydenstricker Landscaping (Dec 17, 2006)

mcwlandscaping;365920 said:


> wow, great deal!! how many miles on her?
> The donuts thing has a positive side though, it lets you know exactly how to handle your vehicle if you did ever loose control for a moment. You know how it will react to certain countermeasures!! yea, and they're fun!!


It had 85000 when I got it. I have gotten sideways and almost spun on the ice a few times, but since I have goofed around like that, I knew instantly what to do. Dont know if you have ever heard of drifting cars, but I used to do that a couple years ago. I had a little ricey 92 Nissan 240sx that I took to track around here and would go upwards of 80 mph sideways around set-up turns and not even touch a cone. This was on bone dry pavement in 90 degree weather. It really taught me how to control a vehicle under any cirumstance. Only down fall was rear tires, went through 10 sets in a summer!!! But driving all boils down to maturity level and your control. Kids that drive around to show off to their pals are the ones who you see getting trashed and wrapping their car or whatever around a tree or telephone pole. It is mind numbing the amount of deaths each year associated with teenage drivers.


----------



## itsgottobegreen (Mar 31, 2004)

I am only 21. I got a lot of dumbass friends who just can't drive. They always bust my balls about a million things. I just got too much to risk for doing something stupid. Plus My name and phone number is on the side of the truck. Not worth it.


I had on semi bad accident with a work truck. Snoforce (one of my subs) bought a 10' henki snow pusher. Well helped him to go get it since he didn't have a trailer. We were doing 40 in a 50 zone. Come over a crest of a hill only to have some idiot stopped dead. Brakes locked up on the truck, the trailer swung around, jackknifing and crushing in the back of my truck. Then spun 180 degrees and hit a telephone pole. Because some idiot decided to stop for no reason. 

I also had a girl rear end me at 50mph when I was 16. I was stopped making a left hand turn at a light, never saw me or hit the brakes. She had her license a total of 6 days. Totaled my van and her 10 day old car.


----------



## mcwlandscaping (Sep 8, 2005)

itsgottobegreen;365978 said:


> I am only 21. I got a lot of dumbass friends who just can't drive. They always bust my balls about a million things. I just got too much to risk for doing something stupid. Plus My name and phone number is on the side of the truck. Not worth it.
> 
> I had on semi bad accident with a work truck. Snoforce (one of my subs) bought a 10' henki snow pusher. Well helped him to go get it since he didn't have a trailer. We were doing 40 in a 50 zone. Come over a crest of a hill only to have some idiot stopped dead. Brakes locked up on the truck, the trailer swung around, jackknifing and crushing in the back of my truck. Then spun 180 degrees and hit a telephone pole. Because some idiot decided to stop for no reason.
> 
> I also had a girl rear end me at 50mph when I was 16. I was stopped making a left hand turn at a light, never saw me or hit the brakes. She had her license a total of 6 days. Totaled my van and her 10 day old car.


i still remember the night you called me after that telephone pole accident!!!! pretty crazy....

your post brings up another point, women drivers (or just female drivers) from my experience, they pretty much suck! im not a sexist, but, that's what ive noticed. My mom scares me and my dad when she drives, insane!!


----------



## dodgeguy99 (Apr 18, 2006)

mcwlandscaping;365983 said:


> i still remember the night you called me after that telephone pole accident!!!! pretty crazy....
> 
> your post brings up another point, women drivers (or just female drivers) from my experience, they pretty much suck! im not a sexist, but, that's what ive noticed. My mom scares me and my dad when she drives, insane!!


i think its bs that us guys get higher insurance because we are guys. when (some) women are the ones that dont really know anything about how to handle a car


----------



## weeman97 (Dec 4, 2005)

i'm 18 as well never had tickets in my trucks....my mustang i bought different story. 3 speeding ticker all were roughly 7-13 mph the posted limit nothing huge. accident a 3 littles guy 2 werent my fault 1 i was blamed but w/e cant fight it its over and done with. i race at the track  more fun and safe.


----------



## maxkicker (Jul 30, 2006)

had a women with 7 kids in her ultima stop infront of me out of nowhere the kids were sitting ontop of eachother no one in seatbelts or anything, cost me 10k per person, alot of that was out of pocket

ontop of that my insurance went to almost 500 per month for liability!!!!!!!!!! im still trying to figure out how a seatbelt law can be enforced UNLESS your involved in a accident then the seatbelt issue cant be brought up in court


----------



## THEGOLDPRO (Jun 18, 2006)

yeah i was one of those ******* teens, i got my license at 16 and my parents gave me a 1988 mazda 323 hatchback, i owned the car for a total of 2 days before i wrecked it, i was coming home from school and was speeding in the rain, came around a bad corner wayyyyyyyy too fast, about 45ish, and hit a chevy blazer head on, i have never fully recovered its been 10 years now, and i still have horrible back pain and spasm's all the time, its horrible. 

ill tell you what when i have kids there is no way in hell they will get their licenses before they are 18. and even 18 is too damn early.


----------



## dodgeguy99 (Apr 18, 2006)

THEGOLDPRO;367767 said:


> yeah i was one of those ******* teens, i got my license at 16 and my parents gave me a 1988 mazda 323 hatchback, i owned the car for a total of 2 days before i wrecked it, i was coming home from school and was speeding in the rain, came around a bad corner wayyyyyyyy too fast, about 45ish, and hit a chevy blazer head on, i have never fully recovered its been 10 years now, and i still have horrible back pain and spasm's all the time, its horrible.
> 
> ill tell you what when i have kids there is no way in hell they will get their licenses before they are 18. and even 18 is too damn early.


not trying to be a dick or anything. but your going to punish your kids for you being stupid?


----------



## mcwlandscaping (Sep 8, 2005)

THEGOLDPRO;367767 said:


> yeah i was one of those ******* teens, i got my license at 16 and my parents gave me a 1988 mazda 323 hatchback, i owned the car for a total of 2 days before i wrecked it, i was coming home from school and was speeding in the rain, came around a bad corner wayyyyyyyy too fast, about 45ish, and hit a chevy blazer head on, i have never fully recovered its been 10 years now, and i still have horrible back pain and spasm's all the time, its horrible.
> 
> ill tell you what when i have kids there is no way in hell they will get their licenses before they are 18. and even 18 is too damn early.


if you start teaching them how to drive when they are 8, like, letting them sit on your lap and drive in a parking lot, or even plowing a lot let them steer and you work the pedals and the plow, you'll teach them early enough so that's what is in their heads...AND you'll be training your upcoming employees very early and for free!!!

my dad started me when i was 6, and was able to plow by myself by the time i was 8, and i credit my maturity in my driving and my carefullness to him and what he taught me at the young age!


----------



## Sydenstricker Landscaping (Dec 17, 2006)

My dad did the same for me, although he wasnt plowing snow. I was 7 and he used to let me sit on his lap in a parking lot and drive around. It taught me alot


----------



## dodgeguy99 (Apr 18, 2006)

mcwlandscaping;368827 said:


> if you start teaching them how to drive when they are 8, like, letting them sit on your lap and drive in a parking lot, or even plowing a lot let them steer and you work the pedals and the plow, you'll teach them early enough so that's what is in their heads...AND you'll be training your upcoming employees very early and for free!!!
> 
> my dad started me when i was 6, and was able to plow by myself by the time i was 8, and i credit my maturity in my driving and my carefullness to him and what he taught me at the young age!


so true i started driving at 10 down off road trails with no traffic and i think the earlier you drive the better and safer driver you will be


----------



## Mark13 (Dec 3, 2006)

Having my dad as a firefighter/paramedic iv gotten the safe driving speech a few times. I also have been driving things since i was able to walk basically (had my own snowmobile at age 4) Iv had my liscense for like 14 months or so and i havnt had any tickets or accidents (came close a few times) But i wont get in a vehicle with anyone unless i know they are a safe driver and know when its ok to drive the speed limit and when the conditions just arnt right to do the speed limit or no where close to it. I also like my truck and life to much to drive way to fast for no reason. When its snowing im usually at 35mph or less if its sticking to the road and needs to be plowed. Iv never been big on speeding, usually people get upset because im not in a big enough hurry for them, i take my time and make sure i get there in 1 peice. I just wish more people were like this, especially teen drivers (ya i know im one of them). We had a roll over by our house a few months ago whre a girl driving a suv with 2 other kids in it rolled at 85 while going over a hill, she was in the hospital for about 3 months, one kid was killed if i remember right and one was slightly injured. They also took out 2 small trees, a row of bushes, and a guys clothes line. To me it just doesnt pay to drive fast unless its in a controlled environment. thats just how i see it anyway


----------



## DeereFarmer (Dec 12, 2005)

The best thing is to teach kids early. When they are ready start them on riding lawnmowers and go from there. Get them on some dirt roads and just let them drive. I started driving lawnmowers when I was 11. I got one of those little trailers to pull behind it and that is how I learned to drive trailers. That little trailer was so hard to back up, so anything else was easy. Slippery parking lots are also great ways to learn how to control a vehicle. Just don't rely on a driving school to teach them or even the state to protect them. It is so easy to pass a driving test. I was happy that I knew what I was doing before I went to driving school because there was very little learning going on.


----------



## SnowPro93 (Oct 25, 2006)

Sometimes the conditions are right and you get into an accident....I'm an example I was driving down a neglected road after last week's storm, just took the curtis off the sierra and i rounded a corner at probably 20 mph, lost control and hit a guard rail. I'm only 18, never drive like a jacka**, never had a ticket or anything, and i got sh** from everyone. Saying i was probably speeding, and the "sure" after i said i wasn't. I know that probably 85% of teen driver's are bad driver's but there are the 15% who respect a little thing called life and the lives of others. I think First Time Out is right, i've been running Heavy Equipment for my dad since i was 12 and probably more like a job since i was 15. If every kid could learn like that, we'd be ok.


----------



## Landscape80 (Oct 29, 2003)

Sydenstricker Landscaping;365908 said:


> My 20 year old self pops up at times too. I find myself occasionally doing donuts in an empty parking lot at 3 am. Thanks, I just got er in December. Has been a great truck so far. paid 10,500 with the plow.


Hahaha.....I'm 23 with the heart of a 10 year old. I do the same thing


----------



## Detroitdan (Aug 15, 2005)

First Time Out;369399 said:


> The best thing is to teach kids early. When they are ready start them on riding lawnmowers and go from there. Get them on some dirt roads and just let them drive. I started driving lawnmowers when I was 11. I got one of those little trailers to pull behind it and that is how I learned to drive trailers. That little trailer was so hard to back up, so anything else was easy. Slippery parking lots are also great ways to learn how to control a vehicle. Just don't rely on a driving school to teach them or even the state to protect them. It is so easy to pass a driving test. I was happy that I knew what I was doing before I went to driving school because there was very little learning going on.


I have two nephews that live on a farm, they started driving tractors by 5 years old, Since their driveway is a mile long, they had an old car to drive to the bus stop all through grade school. And that's what they did, too. Anyone else would have been raising heck with a car, they took it there and back everyday with never a problem. Just incredibly grown up. Their dad runs a trucking company at the farm, too. One time a driver was having trouble backing a tractor trailer into a spot, so they were razzing him and my cousin told him he bet his boy could do it better. They let him do it because no one believed it, and that 10 year old did it better than most of the drivers at the place could have. Now that nephew still runs farm equipment, but on weekends he drives a stock car, came within 2 points of the championship his first year, and he wasn't old enough to drive on the road yet!
So I agree with teaching them young. Take the novelty away and let them learn the intricacies of car control. My daughter is 3 and she's just starting on the battery powered Jeep. Can't wait to get her a four wheeler. My wife is actually a pretty good driver, she wasn't that good until I got her a four wheeler and rode for about 4 years, I think she learned a lot about the physics involved.
I still do donuts and four wheel drifts every time it snows, (in safe places). I look at it as sharpening my winter driving skills. I know what my vehicle is going to do with a loss of traction.


----------



## scuba875 (Dec 22, 2004)

It's not just the young drivers. I see a lot of people after or during a storm with SUV's in wrecks. I think the worse thing most people could have is 4 wheel drive. They just don't understand how to use it properly.


----------



## dodgeguy99 (Apr 18, 2006)

scuba875;370443 said:


> It's not just the young drivers. I see a lot of people after or during a storm with SUV's in wrecks. I think the worse thing most people could have is 4 wheel drive. They just don't understand how to use it properly.


i know exactly what you mean just because they have 4 wheel drive they still have the same number of wheels to stop with


----------



## mcwlandscaping (Sep 8, 2005)

dodgeguy99;370449 said:


> i know exactly what you mean just because they have 4 wheel drive they still have the same number of wheels to stop with


TOTALLY false sense of security


----------



## ameyerman (Dec 15, 2005)

i agree 100%. iam 20. mommy and daddy didn't help me out a little. i started working at 12 for a buddy of my dads. my dad always told me, if you work hard to get what you want, you will feel better about yourself, and take care of it. i never once had any speeding ticks. i did have 1 mess up, it was this year plowing for my boss. i was trying to plow up a hill at one of our complex's and couldn't make it. (ice) went right in to a car. i was really upset with my self. and like they always say sh** happens.


----------



## Detroitdan (Aug 15, 2005)

Look at the way all the automakers advertise their 4wds. Every one of them has a commercial showing their vehicle blasting through snowdrifts and flying on snow covered roads. So people think that means they can do that too. They don't read the small print at the bottom of the screen saying "professional driver on closed course-do not attempt". Hey, that's my sig!


----------

